# 2008 Rogue Valve Body Replacement Help Please



## awbachorski (Apr 24, 2018)

Iam changing the valve body on my rogue. THe little fork that needs lined up on the pin does it go behind or between the fork. Is there an easy way to do this while installing. Will a new valve body come with something holding it in place?


----------

